# :) How I Ride (:



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay so I know many people probably do not have pictures like this but I want everyone to go out and snap a picture like this one.
It is my favorite and my avatar and I think this says alot about how I ride and what I like so I would like to see others!! 










No matter your riding style I wanna see them all!!!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Omg this is such a cute idea!!!!
I'll get mine later 8D


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Yup, that's usually how we do it, halter and rope♥


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool pics like the first one.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll get one tomorrow, If I remember:lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be sure to get one two, though I will have to think of another idea. If I'm not training - I'm galloping around bareback in a halter being a nut.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

How high are you holding the camera/or what angle are you holding it at? I tried this on my mare and I think my arm is too short... Lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm, this is about all I've got for right now as far as pictures go.









But does this count? It was the 11th ride for a greenie I was riding a couple of years ago.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, Robs...I think I got a little seasick while Prissy was trotting. Was her trot as bouncy as it looks?! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes. LOL, she moved in a way that we call "hog-backed", where she really rounds or pops her back up with each stride (not in the good way that collection brings either LOL). Makes for a very exhausting ride...good for working out your abs and thighs though :lol:.

A little off topic, but this is the same filly on the same day.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh dear! Yeah, makes me glad I have a Cadillac...ummm, I mean, horse with a trot you can sit for days without moving or feeling at all. lol ;-)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I know. Dobe is a Cadillac as well and when I get a customer horse that rides rough, it takes me a while to re-gain my ability to sit a rough trot. I'll have to get some video of Jesse one of these days. Talk about a rough riding sucker...like sitting on a jackhammer in the back of a pickup, while driving 40 mph over speed bumps, in the middle of an earthquake LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That's how Reno, one of the dude string horses, is! Oh my heck! I have only ridden one horse that was as bouncy as Reno and that was a little quarab mare at the Girls Scout horse camp. I seriously bounced all over the saddle, no matter how much I tried to post and keep myself centered.

Then there's Aires...seriously, the only way I knew he was trotting with me the first time was that the ground was going by more quickly! Which is odd, since he has such big gaits (his walk is like riding a freight train...a smooth freight train, to be sure, but he just plows forward like he has somewhere to be in a big hurry lol). 

Anyway, now that we've thoroughly dragged this tread off topic...back to our regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

bump for more pictures.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare, doing some lateral flexion before taking off on a brief ride this afternoon (brief only because I'm sick, and get dizzy at random moments so am having to limit my saddle time = not happy!!!). The hilarious part about this, is that we have done this so many times, she automatically starts flexing on her own when I get on...Lol!!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

if the weathers stays dry i'll take one on whisks


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> The hilarious part about this, is that we have done this so many times, she automatically starts flexing on her own when I get on...Lol!!


Haha! My mare does the same exact thing!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I will have to get one of me riding my Buzzy boy


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

This is how I ride.... lately anyway, since my horse won't trailer yet, only place I get to ride is along the irrigation ditch!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

finaly had a day where the rain wasn't lashing down. 
right now i'm riding bareback with a bridle as i wanna get a new saddle that fits whisks


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i have one! not very good tho. just in the ring
im a bit late lol i I just got this one a few days ago


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

*This is how I ride *

Bareback and bitless fun runs around the property we live on. One side of paddock is open forest as shown in first pic. Sienna the wonder horse had stopped for a drink half way through the dam in the second pic.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Fianlly took a photo, just need to upload it to HF now!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Closest that I have


----------

